# Wakui Gyuto Question



## MarkC (Jul 13, 2019)

I am interested in a 240mm Gyuto from Wakui. I am new to the forum so don't yet know the rules about posting names of vendors so will just say that I am looking at 3 different versions from 3 different vendors. The knives all seem to have the same profile and are all #2 with some form of stainless cladding. One is a smooth cladding and much lighter than the other two. One is a hammered cladding finish and the most heavy. 

My question is that is there any advantage to one cladding v. another. Are there other differences in how these knives are made beyond the cladding? Does the hammered cladding help with food release or is it more ornamental?

Thanks in advance for any info experienced owners can provide.


----------



## rickbern (Jul 13, 2019)

I think it's okay to mention specific vendors, especially in this context. I have a 240 and a 180 with plain stainless cladding from EpicEdge (who, btw, provides kkf forum members a 10% discount). I've not used any other variant but I like the ones (especially the 240) that I have very much.

One thing to note: Be wary of handle variation affecting the overall weight of the knife. It may be the blade varies somewhat, but I think sometimes (different vendors=different handles=different weights). And maybe also, different handles weights will yield a different balance. I would NOT have been upset when I first got my 240 if the handle had been slightly heavier, but it doesn't bother me at all now.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 13, 2019)

rickbern said:


> I think it's okay to mention specific vendors, especially in this context. I have a 240 and a 180 with plain stainless cladding from EpicEdge (who, btw, provides kkf forum members a 10% discount). I've not used any other variant but I like the ones (especially the 240) that I have very much.
> 
> One thing to note: Be wary of handle variation affecting the overall weight of the knife. It may be the blade varies somewhat, but I think sometimes (different vendors=different handles=different weights). And maybe also, different handles weights will yield a different balance. I would NOT have been upset when I first got my 240 if the handle had been slightly heavier, but it doesn't bother me at all now.



Thank you for your response. So the Bernal version and the one you purchased from Epic Edge look identical. I have also been looking at the ones from K&S and CleanCut which have completely different cladding. K&S has the hammered. Not sure what other differences beyond the cladding and handles there might be. It would make sense that some of the differences in weight are due to the handles where they may be trying to offset the heavier cladding?


----------



## rickbern (Jul 13, 2019)

Mark, one more thing. If you’re not really experienced you may find it helpful to ask the vendor for initial sharpening. My 180 needed a bit of work


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2019)

You can certainly menetion non forum vendors and knifemakers in the context of your question or topic (although flagrant promotion, advertising or shilling is not OK).

Note that thin knives tradeoff food release for less wedging and vice versa. In order make a knife good at food release, you need grind features such as blade face convexity (or as fancy grinds such as S grinds) which add width to the blade. Thin knives can only have a little convexity, thick knives can have a lot. It is of course a continuum and middleweights can have a medium amount of convexity. It is possible to design a knife that is thick and has poor food release (my old Mundials are like this) by grinding (or stamping) the blade face flat. You will need to decide where your thinness vs food release preferences lie. I like both for different things and I will often use a thinner knife and a thicker one as a team when doing a big prep ("big" is a relative term because I am a home cook).

There seems to be quite a bit of variation in thickness between different versions of Wakui. I have the KnS hammered version. It is a thicker food release workhorse type grind which does mean a bit of wedging in hard foods but food release is excellent. I think that the food release is mainly determined by it's convex wide bevels. It is possible that the hammered pattern contributes but I have never seen any conclusive proof of this and it is not really as important as the overall performance of the knife. I just view it as decoration.

The non hammered KnS versions sound to be a bit thinner. The versions found at some of the US vendors sound to be much thinner. All versions seem to be well regarded.

Bottom line- yes, the thickness varies. Decide where on the thin vs thick continuum your preferences lie and ask the vendor about the thickness before purchasing.


----------



## ared715 (Jul 14, 2019)

I got my white#2 migaki from Bernal a year ago (rosewood handle) so cant speak to the weight distribution of the ho wood varieties... I’ve also previously owned a white #2 hammered with a chestnut handle. In terms of performance regarding the cladding differences, the hammered had a bit better food release but wasn’t quite as thin behind the edge with a slightly thicker spine and a little less distal taper (tip still thin though) I also contribute this more to the grind than the finish though....the migaki in regards to food release doesn’t bother me at all.... the grind is thinner with no pronounced shoulders. I’ve thinned it a few times and recreated the kasumi with naturals and fingerstones and each time it was an enjoyable task... both are great performers so you won’t go wrong either way IMO.... really makes me want to get another KU/hammered but I think I’m gonna go Kochi V2 instead whenever they are in stock next time.... the KU/hammered are wide bevel knives and all the polished ones I’ve seen are not.... this is gonna be the main difference in terms of performance as stated previously in the thread. Just wanted to share my experiences with both.... hope this helps...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 14, 2019)

ared715 said:


> I got my white#2 migaki from Bernal a year ago (rosewood handle) so cant speak to the weight distribution of the ho wood varieties... I’ve also previously owned a white #2 hammered with a chestnut handle. In terms of performance regarding the cladding differences, the hammered had a bit better food release but wasn’t quite as thin behind the edge with a slightly thicker spine and a little less distal taper (tip still thin though) I also contribute this more to the grind than the finish though....the migaki in regards to food release doesn’t bother me at all.... the grind is thinner with no pronounced shoulders. I’ve thinned it a few times and recreated the kasumi with naturals and fingerstones and each time it was an enjoyable task... both are great performers so you won’t go wrong either way IMO.... really makes me want to get another KU/hammered but I think I’m gonna go Kochi V2 instead whenever they are in stock next time.... the KU/hammered are wide bevel knives and all the polished ones I’ve seen are not.... this is gonna be the main difference in terms of performance as stated previously in the thread. Just wanted to share my experiences with both.... hope this helps...



Thanks. Great info. I was wondering how you found the one at Bernal with a rosewood handle? Was that a special order? What is the reference to "KU/hammered" Also, regarding the Kochi you are considering, is that the one from JKI that Jon sells? 

Thanks


----------



## ared715 (Jul 14, 2019)

Kochi is exclusively sold by Jon at JKI who is actively on this forum... he’s provided me with invaluable info even in regards to products he doesn’t carry.... very generous with his knowledge and time! If I were to do it all over knowing what I know now, for my personal tastes (wide bevel preference) I would go Kochi based solely on reputation from this forum....
The rosewood handle was a past option from Bernal and they sold it as red ebony I believe, but I think I read read on here that it’s rosewood.... either way the balance it provides being heavier/denser than ho wood is very nice... my personal favorite is burnt chestnut/buffalo horn ferrule but you can’t win them all.....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 14, 2019)

Can you tell me which Kochi you are considering? Seems to have more than one finish and I was wondering which one and perhaps why you would go a particular way. That knife sounds like it is what I am looking for.


----------



## ared715 (Jul 14, 2019)

I would also consider japan-messer, cleancut, and of anyone else knows of a different vendor that sells the KU with textured finish please let me know as I’m deciding on either a Kochi, KU wakui, or KU nashiji mazaki from Knifewear...really wish they had a 240 KU nashiji mazaki anywhere as well!!


----------



## ared715 (Jul 14, 2019)

The Kochi I’m personally considering is iron clad/V2 core/KU all though he has some stainless clad white number 2’s available and some blue number 2 migaki in stock ATM.... I just really need some V2 in my life...


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 14, 2019)

Not sure if Aframes was mentioned...

https://www.aframestokyo.com/tesshu-wa-gyuto-240mm-white-ii-steel--forged-by-mr-wa240.html


----------



## ared715 (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks Ashy good call! Do you have any personal experience w the nashiji line? They seem very reasonably priced!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 14, 2019)

ared715 said:


> The Kochi I’m personally considering is iron clad/V2 core/KU all though he has some stainless clad white number 2’s available and some blue number 2 migaki in stock ATM.... I just really need some V2 in my life...



Can you tell me how to know if it is the V2 core. On the site, Jon says he is not sharing that information.


----------



## Matus (Jul 14, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Can you tell me how to know if it is the V2 core. On the site, Jon says he is not sharing that information.



Jon shared the steel info here on the forum a while ago.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 14, 2019)

Matus said:


> Jon shared the steel info here on the forum a while ago.


Thanks. Is there a way for me to go to his store and figure out what is what?


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 14, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Can you tell me how to know if it is the V2 core. On the site, Jon says he is not sharing that information.


If you're curious, go ahead and ask Jon. He's responsive, and can often be more forthcoming in person than when he's posting information to the internet at-large.

Edit: Josh, who works for Jon, is also very helpful, and will be in-the-know.


----------



## dsk (Jul 14, 2019)

Is KKF for sure still doing a 10% discount? I got the discount when I ordered my 210 wakui but that was a couple months ago. I really want messer to restock the v2 KU, or for Jon to get a kochi restock as I think they're nearly the same knife, unless my detective abilities are wrong.


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 14, 2019)

They're still doing it. I just asked a couple days ago


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 14, 2019)

Jons explanation of Kochi core steels


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 14, 2019)

ared715 said:


> Thanks Ashy good call! Do you have any personal experience w the nashiji line? They seem very reasonably priced!


I have a 270, 240 and 150 petty. I.LOVE.THEM. Absolute best value in knives, IMO. I told someone else that I feel like you get 98% of the knife for 66% of the price (Wakui nashiji vs Kochi KU/V2 - I've had both). Others may disagree, but that's how I feel. YMMV.

WAKUI NASHIJI 240








KOCHI KU V2 240


----------



## ared715 (Jul 14, 2019)

Wow! You may have just changed my mind! With the unpredictable waiting period for a V2 this makes those nashiji very very tempting..... what’s the grind like on your gyutos?? Tip performance? They look to be nice and sturdy, just like I like! If you don’t mind me asking, what’s the weight estimate on your particular 240?


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 14, 2019)

@ashy2classy between the nashiji & migaki, which do you prefer?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 15, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> I have a 270, 240 and 150 petty. I.LOVE.THEM. Absolute best value in knives, IMO. I told someone else that I feel like you get 98% of the knife for 66% of the price (Wakui nashiji vs Kochi KU/V2 - I've had both). Others may disagree, but that's how I feel. YMMV.
> 
> WAKUI NASHIJI 240
> 
> ...


Great info can you tell me where the handle is from.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 15, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @ashy2classy between the nashiji & migaki, which do you prefer?


Would love to hear about your thoughts on these two knives as well.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 15, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @ashy2classy between the nashiji & migaki, which do you prefer?



I like them both for different reasons. Both perform really well, but the migaki is lighter and thinner. A bit less food release, but it just flies through everything. I didn't want to choose, that's why I have both. If I had to, it would probably be the nashiji because I prefer thicker and heavier blades. Again, that's a personal preference.

WAKUI MIGAKI 240


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 15, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Great info can you tell me where the handle is from.



Handle is from Tony LaSeur.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 17, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> Jons explanation of Kochi core steels



Thank you. This helps a lot to explain the different steels used in the different versions of the knives. Since he was pretty clear on this video, I wonder why he has decided not to give that information out on his online store.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 17, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Thank you. This helps a lot to explain the different steels used in the different versions of the knives. Since he was pretty clear on this video, I wonder why he has decided not to give that information out on his online store.



It encourages people to ask me, and then we can have a more in depth conversation about what makes the most sense


----------



## MarkC (Jul 17, 2019)

JBroida said:


> It encourages people to ask me, and then we can have a more in depth conversation about what makes the most sense


Jon, thanks for weighing in. When do you expect another round of these in the store if you know?


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 17, 2019)

If the Kochi comes back in stock and sell out when I'm on vacation in August and have limited internet access I would be so sad


----------



## JBroida (Jul 17, 2019)

i dont have any shipping notification from the craftsman yet, so its hard to say for sure when things will be back in


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 17, 2019)

@JBroida is the 180mm gyuto still part of the Kochi line? Or just whatever you have listed on the website now? I'm gonna try to get a 240mm Kurouchi gyuto with machi if that ever comes back in stock


----------



## JBroida (Jul 17, 2019)

we never made a 180 gyuto in that series. There is a 180 k-tip santoku though. I dont generally like the 180mm size for a gyuto... it kind of defeats the purpose of what a gyuto should be able to do.


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 17, 2019)

JBroida said:


> we never made a 180 gyuto in that series. There is a 180 k-tip santoku though. I dont generally like the 180mm size for a gyuto... it kind of defeats the purpose of what a gyuto should be able to do.


You're right, I was thinking of the 180mm Gengetsu petty. I'm guessing that's no longer part of the line though.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2019)

yeah... a while back we had to change the way we went about having them made, and part of that limited what kinds of shapes and sizes we could do sadly


----------



## dsk (Jul 18, 2019)

JBroida said:


> yeah... a while back we had to change the way we went about having them made, and part of that limited what kinds of shapes and sizes we could do sadly



Ah I never got to see the various configurations gengetsu and kochi came in. I am waiting eagerly for the v2 240 to come back


----------



## MarkC (Jul 18, 2019)

JBroida said:


> i dont have any shipping notification from the craftsman yet, so its hard to say for sure when things will be back in


Thanks. Is there a process to reserve one?


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 18, 2019)

ared715 said:


> Wow! You may have just changed my mind! With the unpredictable waiting period for a V2 this makes those nashiji very very tempting..... what’s the grind like on your gyutos?? Tip performance? They look to be nice and sturdy, just like I like! If you don’t mind me asking, what’s the weight estimate on your particular 240?


Sorry I missed this. I may be selling my 240. If you're interested send me a PM. I can't send you a PM for some reason.


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 18, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Thanks. Is there a process to reserve one?



@JBroida if this is an option may I jump on this ship too?


----------



## rickbern (Jul 18, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> I like them both for different reasons. Both perform really well, but the migaki is lighter and thinner. A bit less food release, but it just flies through everything. I didn't want to choose, that's why I have both. If I had to, it would probably be the nashiji because I prefer thicker and heavier blades. Again, that's a personal preference.
> 
> WAKUI MIGAKI 240


Ashy, that’s a beautiful knife. Simple, no nonsense design. Glad I bought it, it’s found a happy home!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Thanks. Is there a process to reserve one?


sadly, that is not something we do. Restock notification is the best option we have.


----------



## dsk (Jul 19, 2019)

JBroida said:


> sadly, that is not something we do. Restock notification is the best option we have.


I noticed the original listed dimension is 55mm at heel. Have they normalized to be shorter nowadays? All the recent bst listings measured around 50mm.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2019)

i'll have to check when i return to work on monday


----------



## MarkC (Jul 22, 2019)

dsk said:


> I noticed the original listed dimension is 55mm at heel. Have they normalized to be shorter nowadays? All the recent bst listings measured around 50mm.


Curious to hear this as well. Interesting that this may have changed.


----------



## dsk (Jul 22, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Curious to hear this as well. Interesting that this may have changed.



yeah the biggest appeal of the kochi (among many) was a tall heel height.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 22, 2019)

dsk said:


> yeah the biggest appeal of the kochi (among many) was a tall heel height.


There seem to be several threads from different makers that all seem to be changing their profiles often reducing the height of the heels of the knives. I wonder what is driving the changes.


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm curious about the Kochi height as well. Really hoping the next batch would churn out monster ~53mm gyutos.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 22, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> I'm curious about the Kochi height as well. Really hoping the next batch would churn out monster ~53mm gyutos.


Any thoughts on why makers might be shifting to lower heel hight, less flat designs, etc. Seems to be in a lot of threads where forum members are looking to find earlier / older versions of knives with taller and flatter profiles.


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 22, 2019)

@MarkC oh no, I am not qualified to answer that question. I bought my first gyuto last month lol.


----------



## dsk (Jul 22, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Any thoughts on why makers might be shifting to lower heel hight, less flat designs, etc. Seems to be in a lot of threads where forum members are looking to find earlier / older versions of knives with taller and flatter profiles.



I'd have to guess it's a combination of material cost and popularity. Also just maybe it's a smidge easier to make.


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @MarkC oh no, I am not qualified to answer that question. I bought my first gyuto last month lol.



 you’re on quite the roll, though.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 22, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> I'm curious about the Kochi height as well. Really hoping the next batch would churn out monster ~53mm gyutos.


Mine (Migaki) is 54.3mm.


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 22, 2019)

@MrHiggins nice! How old is it?


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 22, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @MrHiggins nice! How old is it?


It's from this batch.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 22, 2019)

MrHiggins said:


> Mine (Migaki) is 54.3mm.



Oops, I feel silly. I misread my calipers. It's 52.2mm. I was thinking my measurements seemed off when I posted. Should have double checked first.


----------



## CiderBear (Jul 22, 2019)

@MrHiggins still nice and tall though. Do you find the cladding reactive compared to the core steel? Thanks again!


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 22, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @MrHiggins still nice and tall though. Do you find the cladding reactive compared to the core steel? Thanks again!


Hard to tell. It's as reactive as any iron clad knife. It gives me no special problems. It's a great knife. I went on something of a knife selling purge lately and I never considered putting this one on up.


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Jul 22, 2019)

I own both a 225 Kochi V2 KU and a Wakui 210 Shirogami #2 stainless clad with the red ebony handle. I also own a Kochi KU 150mm Petty. All of them are fantastic knives, the 2 gyuto's are quite different from each other for obvious reasons though, especially aesthetically and food release-wise. These are 2 knives I will probably never sell, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## dsk (Sep 29, 2019)

Japan messer is restocked on v2. Been staring, I want one, but I know I'll just flip it cause I'm just not about the KU life. I'll just go gamble on a tf nashiji 195mm.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 30, 2019)

dsk said:


> Japan messer is restocked on v2. Been staring, I want one, but I know I'll just flip it cause I'm just not about the KU life. I'll just go gamble on a tf nashiji 195mm.


For some strange reason I can relate. Historically I’ve been into nashiji knives, then recently I was staring at my wakui and mazaki nashiji and not feeling it(only for weird aesthetic reasons).
Kochi migaki will be on my radar.

You guys shouldn’t worry about kochi restocks selling out quickly, usually when he gets them restocked there’s quite a few.


----------



## dsk (Sep 30, 2019)

labor of love said:


> For some strange reason I can relate. Historically I’ve been into nashiji knives, then recently I was staring at my wakui and mazaki nashiji and not feeling it(only for weird aesthetic reasons).
> Kochi migaki will be on my radar.
> 
> You guys shouldn’t worry about kochi restocks selling out quickly, usually when he gets them restocked there’s quite a few.




Yeah the aesthetics are cool to me in theory, but ultimately sleek and polished (or at least satin) just works for me. The tactility of KU throws me off a bit as well. I've been playing with 1500 and 2k grit sandpaper on my maz and martell. Stiction feels more pronounced (or maybe it's in my head, or maybe long soaked potatoes will be troublesome no matter what) but I just prefer the hand feel now that they're both slicker.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Sep 30, 2019)

I have the 240 Bernal version, which I got recently. The handle is OK but not stellar, and not sealed super well (there are holes leading into the handle on both sides of the tang). It's medium thin, so don't expect any particular thickness. About the same at the heel as a Masakage Yuki, although the profile has a much longer flat spot which i I personally really like. 

It's a good knife and a pleasure to use. Probably not my all-time favourite, but a great performer.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Sep 30, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> I have a 270, 240 and 150 petty. I.LOVE.THEM. Absolute best value in knives, IMO. I told someone else that I feel like you get 98% of the knife for 66% of the price (Wakui nashiji vs Kochi KU/V2 - I've had both). Others may disagree, but that's how I feel. YMMV.
> 
> WAKUI NASHIJI 240
> 
> ...


Can you post a taper shot of the Nashiji Wakui? I have the thin Bernal version and would probably had ordered the more aggro taper if I knew.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 30, 2019)

@DisconnectedAG go back to the first page, he posted a nashiji wakui choil shot there.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Sep 30, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @DisconnectedAG go back to the first page, he posted a nashiji wakui choil shot there.


Thanks, but I was asking for a taper shot as I wrote in my first response post. I saw the choil, which is pretty similar overall to my Wakui. What I'm curios about is whether the Nashiji one has a more aggressive spine taper, as my version is relatively mid-level, not too thick not too thin.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 30, 2019)

DisconnectedAG said:


> Thanks, but I was asking for a taper shot as I wrote in my first response post. I saw the choil, which is pretty similar overall to my Wakui. What I'm curios about is whether the Nashiji one has a more aggressive spine taper, as my version is relatively mid-level, not too thick not too thin.


Ah okay.


----------



## Paul6001 (Dec 3, 2019)

This thread may be dead, but I wanted to weigh in with a thought about balance. I got my 210mm gyotu at Epic Edge. Smooth stainless cladding, ho-wood handle. I wish I could be so thin. Knife weighs 4.8 oz.. I’m not sure where that stands on the spectrum but at times the knife feels like it may float out of my hands and hang in the air. 

The knife balances a full two inches ahead of the choil, which takes some getting used to. Obviously, a heavier handle would give it a more neutral balance. But I’m starting to like the feeling that what I’m waiving a light saber around in front of me.


----------



## dsk (Dec 3, 2019)

Paul6001 said:


> This thread may be dead, but I wanted to weigh in with a thought about balance. I got my 210mm gyotu at Epic Edge. Smooth stainless cladding, ho-wood handle. I wish I could be so thin. Knife weighs 4.8 oz.. I’m not sure where that stands on the spectrum but at times the knife feels like it may float out of my hands and hang in the air.
> 
> The knife balances a full two inches ahead of the choil, which takes some getting used to. Obviously, a heavier handle would give it a more neutral balance. But I’m starting to like the feeling that what I’m waiving a light saber around in front of me.



for me the 210 with the ho handle pinch grip felt well balanced overall. A knife that light with more meat in the handle would feel dramatically weightless but in a bad way.


----------



## CiderBear (Dec 4, 2019)

Speaking of Wakui  https://www.instagram.com/p/B5pDcXinFIX/?igshid=6pw4sf9pq0aw


----------



## dsk (Dec 4, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> Speaking of Wakui  https://www.instagram.com/p/B5pDcXinFIX/?igshid=6pw4sf9pq0aw


Omg aogami KU


----------



## Xenif (Dec 4, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> Speaking of Wakui  https://www.instagram.com/p/B5pDcXinFIX/?igshid=6pw4sf9pq0aw


Thats really sexy, in the best non-sexist way possible


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 4, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Thats really sexy, in the best non-sexist way possible



That’s the best kind of sexy there is! [emoji1303]


----------



## CiderBear (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks like they only have a petty, santoku, 180mm gyuto and 240mm suji though

https://www.cleancut.eu/butik/knifebrands/wakui-sanjo


----------



## rickbern (Dec 4, 2019)

Paul6001 said:


> This thread may be dead, but I wanted to weigh in with a thought about balance. I got my 210mm gyotu at Epic Edge. Smooth stainless cladding, ho-wood handle. I wish I could be so thin. Knife weighs 4.8 oz.. I’m not sure where that stands on the spectrum but at times the knife feels like it may float out of my hands and hang in the air.
> 
> The knife balances a full two inches ahead of the choil, which takes some getting used to. Obviously, a heavier handle would give it a more neutral balance. But I’m starting to like the feeling that what I’m waiving a light saber around in front of me.


Paul, I bought a wakui and had the same concerns. Mine was a 240. 

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/knife-balance-tricks.41669/#post-615587

Took @nonoyes sage advice, did nothing and in a week or so it was my favorite knife.


----------

